# Norway with dogs?



## 95205 (May 1, 2005)

Our plans for a year out are gradually falling into place (well, being heartily shoved by me!); the dogs have their passports and we're looking at booking a ferry to Norway - not easy with 2 dogs it seems! We dearly wanted to go from scotland to norway but the mention of 'outdoor kennel' sends me into nervous breakdown 8O (we have a very delicate lurcher!!); & ferries I've found from Newcastle say no dogs.. Can anyone help? Is outdoor kennel as bad as it sounds? Does anyone know of dog-friendly ferry that can get us to our first destination in September?
Thanks in advancex


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi love the dogs !

But if you are taking ayear out, could'nt you go via Calais ?

Just a thought


----------



## 95205 (May 1, 2005)

*norway would be better..*

thanks for being kind about our gorgeous mutts ! Yes with a year we could go to Calais but didn't mention the fact that we are splitting our year with a christmas break back in the UK; wanted to do norway, sweden, poland, perhaps as far as romania, back through germany in 1st 6 months; then set off to spain in jan 09 to do spain, portugal, southern france, italy, austria, switzerland...


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi

We did Denmark, Sweden, Finland and Norway in 2006, with our little mut.
We went via Dover as it's the shortest crossing.
Our dog had a great time, so many trees!

PM me and I'll send you a DVD of our Trip.

This year we took him to Germany, Poland, Czech Republic etc.

Chris

Poland Photo's


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There is a far more basic problem

There are no licensed routes from Scotland to Norway in the DEFRA PETS scheme

See authorised routes here

>EU sea routes<

>non EU sea routes<

The rules for 'assistance dogs' are different


----------



## 95205 (May 1, 2005)

*I just kept hoping..*

Thanks for confirming that ! I had my head in the sand ... I kind of read the info on the defra site .. and kind of hoped I / they might have missed something / not been updated etc etc  . Not to worry, thanks to very generous help from other forum users I think we'll be following a route via Dover!


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

As far as DEFRA routes are conerned, my understanding is that the outward journey does not matter, it is only the return to UK journey that does. It is because DEFRA have approved the travel company for passport checks etc. Returning from Germany at the end of the first leg could then easily be done via Calais.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Freetochat said:


> As far as DEFRA routes are conerned, my understanding is that the outward journey does not matter, it is only the return to UK journey that does. It is because DEFRA have approved the travel company for passport checks etc. Returning from Germany at the end of the first leg could then easily be done via Calais.


I meant to say Norway to Scotland but its a very good point Freetochat


----------

